# Q's About Rummy Nose Tetra's



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello,

Well I setup a 33L gallon tank for my sister which i might say I am quite jealous of. I think I did a better job decorating it then my own tank. We went to our local fish store and I gave her a section of fish she can pick out. She picked

6 Rummy nose tetras
1 Austrailian Rainbow
2 botia almorae loaches

She also as 3 angels in another tank which she placed one of the angels from another tank in the 33L. Calico Black Angel...

Filters were previously cylced and all water params check out normal ammonia 0ppm, nitrite 0 ppm, nitrate 20ppm, and ph 7-7.2. Temperature is about 78 degrees

My questions are how long do rummy nose tetras take to get accumulated to a new environment? Their colors are great, nose is a bright to dark red, with a slight pale pink body with dark black/white markings on their tales. I've read that rummy's are a great "alarm" fish. If their noses aren't a bright/dark red and are pale something is wrong with water quality. All 6 of them are grouped tightly and do NOT shoal. They just stay in one place and constantly pam around. They have been in the tank since Sunday night. I'am thinking that its taking some time for them to get use to their new environment. They have eaten micro NLS pellets and are vigorous when they see a pellet. Tried to feed some bloodworms last night, but they didn't see them floating around and the angel devoured them.

If any of you have exp. with rummy nose tetras please feel free to give me the ups and downs.

Thanks everyone
J


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

IME they are fragile. I usually don't have problems with other tetras, but when I purchase RNTs it is common for me to experience a 50% die off or worse. I've only ever bought them from one establishment though, so take it with a grain. I still buy them though, because I think they look great.


----------



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the response LJ. Curious how long was it until you experienced them dieing off?

I was worried for a bit they were in the bags from the lfs for atleast 3 or more hrs. They have been fine for 5 days now. There noses are a bright red they just don't really swim around and thats whats worrying me a bit.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I would say you are "out of the woods." My die offs usually happen within the first 2 days or so, and from very early on they seem to be not doing well, i.e., pale, little motion, hiding near the bottom. I think nose color is a great indicator along with the black stripes on the tail. Also, if they are eating well that is a great sign.

By not swimming, do you mean not highly active, or very inactive?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I've had them for awhile and I can tell you they are not the greatest 'schooling' tetra (when kept in small groups anyway).

Typically if the heads are bright red they are in good condition... The bodies are fairly drab and then they have the black & white tail...


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Rainbows are peaceful schooling fish who appreciate company of their own kind. Depending on the species, they can grow to 5".

I purchased cardinals and rummy noses from 1 place and they all died. I purchased them again from another location and they are all thriving after 3-4 years. They probably need to be acclimated slowly.

The place where I purchased the surviving rummy noses stressed that it is important not to spin the bag when bagging them.

My rummies are very active and move from 1 end of the tank to another in a tight school.

Mike


----------



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

They move occationally but do not school arcoss the tank. They move maybe 8 inches or so and just kinda hang out a couple inches from the bottom. They look absolutely great and very healthy. I am thinking they just need more time to accumulate to the tank. There are TONS of hiding areas... tank is setup with 3 pieces of driftwood, tons of rocks piled up and stacked (secured), some silk plants.

Do RNT's like slow moving waters? Another theory I had is the filter was generating too much turbulance... but I think that would cause stress and then the red on their nose would indicate something is wrong.

I'll try and snap a couple pics.

Thanks for the replies guys! 
J


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they do prefer calmer water yes, they may not be stressed from it, just are staying in there corner cause they dont wanna get blown around.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like they are fine. I would like to see some pics. Try to get a pic with the angel in it.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

> The place where I purchased the surviving rummy noses stressed that it is important not to spin the bag when bagging them.


I've never heard that before... I wonder if it's 'folklore' or if there is something to it?

The rummies I have are currently in a tank with the same footprint as a standard 33g and they don't school and just kind of hang out. When they were in my 135 they swam around a lot more...


----------



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

illy-d said:


> > The place where I purchased the surviving rummy noses stressed that it is important not to spin the bag when bagging them.
> 
> 
> I've never heard that before... I wonder if it's 'folklore' or if there is something to it?
> ...


That might be it... The tank is 48 X 12 1/2 X 13...

Its soo long though... :fish:

LJ,

I have to go test the water parameters tomorrow watching over her fish for her and I'll snap some pics of them and the tank.

Thanks again.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have rummynoses in with angels and they do what it sounds like yours are doing. When the light is on, they stay close to the bottom scattered in and around the plants. I assume they are staying clear of the angels (which are quite large and rescued from a neighbor's 10 gallon!). When the light is off, the school very nicely in the middle area. I have lost 1 out of 12 and have had them for several months. The store I bought them from quarantined them for several weeks, so they were easy to acclimate.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My Rummies are in a 90 gallon/48" tank with nothing larger than Bolivian Rams, and they are very active and hardy.

Mike


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would try adding a few more rummy nose tetras. I've kept them in larger groups and smaller groups, and have to say that their behaviour is more enjoyable in groups of 10 or more.

Kim


----------



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

With regards to the moving water business, IME i have found they love current!

When i first set up the tank i just had a couple of small sponge filters. Once i had a few more fish i added my cannister filter (with a lot more current) and ever since they love to "surf" the current, they go crazy swimming into the current then get taken right across the tank and do it all over again.


----------

